# Trouble lifting your polaris



## smokedawg (Mar 6, 2011)

if your lifting an older sportsman 500 and you shock bushings are wore slap out if you have a old set of foreman 500 shocks they will mount up where the orignal shock bolts up. but it will keep the desired 2" lift


----------

